# RST Gila Plus T6 120mm Suspension Fork w/ 30mm O.D. Stanchions vs Judy TT w/ UTURN?



## TsunamiMike (Mar 31, 2006)

RST Gila Plus T6 120mm Suspension Fork w/ 30mm O.D. Stanchions vs Judy TT w/ UTURN?

For a clyde which is better?

Let me know.....

Would you rather have a better fork when buying a bike or better components?

Does a splined crank vs a square tapered matter that much?


----------



## fw190 (Oct 27, 2005)

From your other post I assume you already have the Judy. The RST won't be an improvement and even if you picked one up for free, paying to have it installed would be more than it's worth in terms of advantage over a Judy. 

30mm stanchions are normal xc-oriented diameter and while rideable, won't be up for much more than dirt roads. If you're looking to spend money, consider something like a Marzocchi All Mountain III with 32mm stanchions.

I would rather have a better fork; you will use a fork 100% of the time you are riding and you will feel the difference in a much more physical way than with, say, shifters or derailleurs.


----------



## Turt99 (Apr 5, 2005)

A fork is much more important for us bigger guys, last year a got a new bike Gary Fisher Marlin, I was looking at the Tass, but with some of the additions I wanted to do it my bike it was going to be just out of my price range. I ended up putting Avid brakes on my Marlin and put in the stiffer spring to try and set it up for my weight. 

I rode the bike like that for a year, it worked, but the fork would dive and bob and flex all over the place under my 250lbs. I just got a new fork for my bike White Brothers XC 1.0, its not a cheap fork but I got last years model and I got a great deal. I just got out with it last night and I couldn't beleive the difference, I had to learn how the bike was going to handle things again. 

Now that I've got my new forks I'm so happy with my bike, the shifters and all that aren't the best but they are deore and they work, I figure the major difference with better shifters is going to be the weight, and since I got enough weight in my stomach I figure a couple pounds of bike isn't going to make a big difference.


----------



## Lexx (Jul 17, 2006)

To whom it may concern, Lexx here in the netherlands, I moved here some time back and left my trek 3900, at home in Costa Rica. Well, of course I'm stupid to have left it. Anyway, I just bought a new bike with a kinesis frame, of course the advice read on mtb seet me off with no fear, I've ridden some and well it's not mountainous here but there are dunes, and quite more and different than . . .active volcanos and conqueror routes and so.
Right mambo and jambo aside the new bike has a rst gila plus t6 120 mm( please tell me it's not all a name), and was wondering wether or not it is supposed to sink all the way when closed or open. So that's the question how do I know it's a wreck, I'd like an opinion to justify a change an d maybe an upgrade.
New kid, Lexx.


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

both the Judy and the RST are bottom of the line shocks. and will perform likewise. 

Id say spend some money, and go with either a fox or marzucci AM series. 

Lexx: most shocks should not sink all the way easily. With enough weight & force on them, yes they will all sink. But should come right back. You should not be able to hold it down. 

You could not pay me to ride a bike with an RST. my wife's first bike had one, and it was a piece.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Neither one*

Neither fork is appropriate for larger riders.

Bob


----------



## Lexx (Jul 17, 2006)

*A reply. Rst gila plus t6 120mm*

Thank you Mattkhs. I must've miss explained myself though, it is indeed soft, the shock absorber; it's just that, it should when regulated, act differently, softer or harder. My case is neither. Shop, sugested return to pump up the fork with compressed air, I only demanded a new one.For the time being, I hope everything goes well. If not then I'll buy another rst just to make a fire and roast rabbits.
Thank you very much and I'll keep posted.

My weight is 125 pounds, rather not me, eh ?


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

I just bought a Jamis XLT 2.0 all mountain with a manitou Minute 2:00 on it. I was abit hesistant on the bike because of the fork, but once I rode it, dropped it 5 feet to flat, the fork performs better than any marzo i had. I had quite a few of em too. I was a manitou hater now lover. the fork weighs just over 4 pounds, and has compression, rebound, travel and lockout adjustments, AND 32mm stanchions, AND a much better waranty then marzo does( from what I hear). The fork feels extremely soft, but once its airborne, and has impact with the ground, it progresses rapidly and the feel of it is amazing.
BTW I'm 240lb 6 foot rider.


----------



## xplosive11 (Apr 22, 2007)

It depends on what on your feel is better to ride with. I have had my rockshox judys on for a while but a fortnight ago i purchased RST gila plus t6s from a friend and prefer them. i feel they are more flexible.up 2 u tho. :thumbsup:
As i regularly go 2 the nevis range, fort william and glentress, i have taken the forks with me once to each and the RSTs have proved better for me.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Welcome back from the darkside*



wickerman1 said:


> I was a manitou hater now lover. the fork weighs just over 4 pounds, and has compression, rebound, travel and lockout adjustments, AND 32mm stanchions, AND a much better waranty then marzo does( from what I hear). The fork feels extremely soft, but once its airborne, and has impact with the ground, it progresses rapidly and the feel of it is amazing.
> BTW I'm 240lb 6 foot rider.


This tends to be a common theme...people are Manitou haters (or Manipoo according to them) until they actually spend some time on their product. They're not bad are they:thumbsup:

I just hope Hayes doesn't screw up their great customer service


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Manitou's customer service in canada has long been screwed up... Hayes could only improve it.


----------



## EricB (May 3, 2007)

I have the RST, I am looking to swap it out with something better.


----------

